# Cargador de emergencias para celular



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

Hola amigos me gustaria que me ayudaran con mi proyecto el cual es un cargador de emergencias
para celular.

He echo una cajita con una bateria de 9v adentro conectada a un cargador usb de esos que se
conectan en auto. Entonces al usb le conecto un adaptador para ipod y otro para celulares y si me los carga, pero aqui mi peticion.

1- quiero hacerle un circuito que cargue la bateria de 9v pero sin conectarle ninguna fuente externa sino incorporarle un transformador de 12v y ponerle una clavija para conectarlo a la pared. pero que tipo de transformador debo de comprar y si lo tengo que rectificar?

2-quiero hacer un circuito para que apartir de la bateria de 9v pueda recarga celulares, ipods, o pda. Lo pensaba hacer con un 7805 ya que la mayoria de estos dispositivos usan 5v para recargarse pero lei en este foro que las baterias de los celulares se cargan diferente creo que con cargas pulsantes. Entonces el 7805 me servira para esto? O que necesito hacer? Y los ipod tambien necesitan cargas pulsantes? Me gustaria hacerlo lo mas coampacto posible y que a la
salida de el cargador entregue unos 350 miliamperes que es lo que entregan la mayoria de los
cargadores ya que estos dispositivos se recargan en pocas horas. Unas 3 o 4 .


----------



## capitanp (May 2, 2011)

que escribes de un celular...


----------



## Vin (May 2, 2011)

Luego, con los mA que da una batería de 9v no cargas ni una batería de lo más pequeña.

Te recomiendo que uses 4 pilas AA recargables en serie y sacas unos 5v (4,8) que dan para cargar todo lo que vaya via USB.

Saludos


----------



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

bueno muchas gracias por sus respuestas y disculpen la escritura es que lo eh echo desde mi celular. Respecto al cargador que quiero hacer me referia a que sí puedo cargar las baterias de celular que son de iones de litio, con el cargador propuesto en el post (Cargador de Pilas
Recargables con LED
indicador de carga) para el cual se utiliza un regulador de tension lm317.


----------



## Vin (May 2, 2011)

De poder si pero es una tontería, no ves que una batería de 9v no tiene ni la mitad de mA que una de iones de litio de 3,7v? Usa 4 AA y ademas de tener muchos más mA te ahorras el regulador.

Saludos


----------



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

gracias Vin comprendo lo que me dices entonces utilizare las cuatro baterias AA aunque ocuparan un poquito mas de espacio pero es lo de menos ya que es mas factible de esta manera, entonces lo que me dices es que teniendo las 4 baterias en serie se las puedo conectar directamente al lm317?

y otra cosa que tal vez no me entendieron bien pero me voy a explicar:

la idea inicial era cargar la bateria de 9v haciendo un circuito aparte con el lm317 pero ponerle un tranformador de 110v que me entregara 12v pero que quedara metido hay mismo en la caja donde metere todo, ya que en el tema original del lm317 se plantea ponerle un jack hembra para poder adaptarle cualquier trafo o eliminador de celular. pero yo no quiero andar batallando al buscar los trafos o que se me olvide llevarmelo cuando salga de viaje, por eso quiero ponerlo internamente y soldarle una clavija para conectarlo directamente a la toma de corriente, no se si me entiendan. pero ya que no utilizare la bateria de 9v sino 4 AA entonces el transformador que utilizaria de cuantos volts. tendria que ser? no creo que uno que entregue una salida de 6v me sirva ya que se necesitan 3v. mas de lo que entregan las baterias para poder ser cargadas no?

entonces como no hay transformadores que entreguen 8v o almenos no los e visto, me servira uno de 9v?


----------



## sektor8 (May 2, 2011)

uza un regulador de voltaje  , le configuras con una resistencia y un trimoit y ya lo regulas a lo *[CHAT NO]* *QU*ieras

hay *E*sta solo usas la resistencia de 220 y el potenciometro y ya!!

http://www.google.com.pe/imgres?imgurl=http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/files/fuente_sin_unicrom.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.yoreparo.com/foros/de_todo/102979.html&usg=__fWubZoEcvDV7B7nZn7vCjyF6o4A=&h=122&w=375&sz=4&hl=es&start=15&zoom=1&tbnid=rEEoqAPULASqOM:&tbnh=75&tbnw=230&ei=9Bq_Ta6aJMbY0QGKooTMBQ&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfuenet%2Bredgulable%2Blm317%26um%3D1%26hl%3Des%26sa%3DN%26biw%3D925%26bih%3D377%26tbm%3Disch0%2C679&um=1&itbs=1&iact=hc&vpx=373&vpy=185&dur=1250&hovh=97&hovw=300&tx=170&ty=75&page=3&ndsp=7&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:15&biw=925&bih=377


----------



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

gracias sektor8 esta muy bien ese cargador y por lo que me di cuenta si le puedo poner un transformador al lm317 solo que tengo que tengo que filtrar y rectificarlo. pero alparecer en la imagen dice que este cargador entrega 500 miliaperes y creo que son muchos para lo que necesito ya que la idea es cargar las pilas al 10% de su capacidad osea unos 200 miliamperes habria una forma de regular los miliamperes de ese cargador que me propones.

lo mas seguro es que si, pero me ha servido mucho ya que si puedo usar el transformador solo poniendole el puente de diodos y unos capacitores, y luego adaptarselo al circuito propuesto en el tema al que hago referencia al principio de este post, ademas en ese post (Cargador de Pilas
Recargables con LED indicador de carga) pusieron una formula para que me entregue la potencia que yo quiera. pero muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2011)

hericlark dijo:


> y otra cosa que tal vez no me entendieron bien pero me voy a explicar:
> 
> la idea inicial era cargar la bateria de 9v haciendo un circuito aparte con el lm317 pero ponerle un tranformador de 110v que me entregara 12v pero que quedara metido hay mismo en la caja donde metere todo, ya que en el tema original del lm317 se plantea ponerle un jack hembra para poder adaptarle cualquier trafo o eliminador de celular. pero yo no quiero andar batallando al buscar los trafos o que se me olvide llevarmelo cuando salga de viaje, por eso quiero ponerlo internamente y soldarle una clavija para conectarlo directamente a la toma de corriente, no se si me entiendan. pero ya que no utilizare la bateria de 9v sino 4 AA entonces el transformador que utilizaria de cuantos volts. tendria que ser? no creo que uno que entregue una salida de 6v me sirva ya que se necesitan 3v. mas de lo que entregan las baterias para poder ser cargadas no?
> 
> entonces como no hay transformadores que entreguen 8v o almenos no los e visto, me servira uno de 9v?


 

Si te entendimos , lo que se te dice es que la batería de 9 Vdc almacena muy poca energía y no va a alcanzar para nada , además que la caida de 9 Vcd a 5 Vdc se va a quemar como calor dentro del LM317.

Entonces lo que más te rendiría son las 4 pilas AA en serie , directamente conectadas al teléfono sin regulador ni nada , ya que darían la misma tensión del cargador 

 Saludos !


----------



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahora si entendi *DOSMETROS* gracias entonces nada mas haria falta un cargador con el lm317 para las baterias AA. otra cosa y cuando ya este cargado el celular que pasara? se detendra el paso de corriente por si solo ya que el celular estara conectado directamente a las 4 baterias AA o el mismo sistema interno del celular hara que cese el paso de corriente.

porque de no ser asi se desperdiciaria mucha corriente no? y se calentaria la pila del celular


----------



## Vin (May 2, 2011)

El propio teléfono cesa el paso de corriente no te preocupes por eso.

Para cargar las AA necesitas unos 6v, consiguelos con el LM317 o con algún transformador que de eso.

Saludos


----------



## hericlark (May 2, 2011)

Marcelo64 dijo:
			
		

> Con una fuente variable sencilla lo podrias lograr



disculpa es que no entendi que podria lograr con una fuente variable sencilla y como se hace


----------



## hericlark (May 5, 2011)

hola de nuevo amigos veran, le e echo unas modificaciones al proyecto original y ya e construido el prototipo subire un video y unas fotos para que lo vean y despues les dire lo que le quiero modificar para que haga lo que yo quiero que haga.

link de video: 




bueno como se dieron cuenta este cargador cuenta con un motor que en forma de dinamo entrega entre unos 7-12v. y los amperes pues eso no se creo que como lo medi esta vien por eso hice el video para que me digan si esta vien? y cuantos miliamperes entrega en promedio. 

cuando hice el video y lo probe con el tester tenia conectado un cargador de iphone de los que se conectan en el auto este estaba conectado directo al motor osea sin resistencias ni nada, y tambien estaba conectado a una pila de 9v. la cual tenia un switch para activar el paso de carga.

mi idea es esta entonces: quitar la pila de 9v. y conectar 4 AA y que estas tengan un circuito que las recargue, y conectado a las pilas un jack hembra de 3.5mm que es el que servira para los adaptadores de celular; tambien quiero quitar ese cargador de iphone y hacer un regulador de corriente con el lm7805 que valla conectado al dinamo para que me regule el voltaje de salida a 5v y ponerle un switch para seleccionar si cargar el celular con el dinamo o con las baterias.

hice un diagrama en el limewire aqui esta:


diganme porfavor si me equivoque en algo o si esta bien como lo hice gracias.

a tambien les subo unas fotos para que lo vean con mas detalle, la verdad estoy orgulloso de como me quedo ya que utilize puras cosas recicladas pero este es solo el prototipo ya que el producto final quedara como de profesional jajaja..


----------



## hericlark (May 5, 2011)

perdon por ser tan desesperado y estar posteando mensajes a cada rato pero es que me interesa mucho terminar mi proyecto, alguien me puede ayudar.....


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 11, 2011)

D2 y D3 mejor que sean  díodos rápidos Schotsky que tiene menor caida de tensión (0,3 contra 0,7 de un rectificador común).

Cambiaría el 7805 por un 7806.

Saludos !


----------



## hericlark (May 11, 2011)

gracias DOSMETROS entonces si esta vien lo que e echo hasta ahora? dos preguntas:

1. porque un 7806 y no un 7805
2.has visto el video? me podrias decir cuantos miliamperes entrega el dinamo es que no se si lo medi bien ya que nunca habia medido el amperaje. por ahy encontre que habia que ponerle una carga resistiva y en el video pues esta conectado a un cargador de ipod y al darle vuleta ala manivela se ponia mas dura qu si no estubiera conectada a nada aunque el cargador de ipod no estaba conectado a nada. lo hice bien


----------



## fernandob (May 11, 2011)

hola disculpen pero lei los primeros mensajes y los ultimso lso pase rapido.

a ver si comprendo:

te vas de viaje y queres (no se por que ) llevar una cajita con energia de reserva , digamos pilas , las que sea para cargar el celular.
lo unico logico de llevar con vos las pilas es que te vayas al campo o algo asi, a un lugar sin enchufes.

pero luego queres que tu cajita sea enchufable para recargar esa pila, la de dentro de tu cajita.

y ahi es donde pierde coherencia el asunto, yo se que a veces uno se "engancha" con la electronica y se compica al cuete.
por eso me parece que no tiene sentido.

si vas a llegar a lugares donde si hay enchufes , entonces no necesitas nada de esa caja con pilas.
a lo mucho si vas un poco lejos (un camping) una bateria buena de repuesto para ese celular es MAS DIRECTO , menso costoso y menos bulto.

sino pone claro el motivo, quizas se te pueda ayudar mejor .

o si algo no comprendi, pues disculpen , no me den bola.



ah........vi uno de tus ultimos mensajes con video:
*te vas en bici a parajes lejanos ????*

en el video estas midiendo mal , mañana si otro no te respondio lo hago yo.

vas a llevar una de esas baterias de 6v 4 A/h ??


----------



## hericlark (May 11, 2011)

hola *fernadob* gracias por tu cinseridad. primero quiero aclarar que la idea de ponerle enchufe de pared es para recargar las baterias internas que llevara, eso se ara antes de salir de viaje y asi llevar carga completa, pero supongamos que donde andas estas varios dias y ya tubiste la necesidad de recargar tu celular una vez con la carga de las baterias internas del aparato y as consumido toda su corriente, entonces para eso es el dinamo tambien, para volver a recargar tu celular cuando vuelva a necesitarlo.

claro que tardaria un buen rato en recargarlo pero es muy practico para alguna emergencia ya que sin haber ninguna fuente de energia cerca utilizaria el dinamo para energia de respaldo, ademas con solo 5 minutos de darle vuelta a la manivela se recarga lo suficiente como para hacer varias llamadas.

realmente no se cuantos miliamperes entrega y eso es lo que quiero saber aunque creo que anda en los 600 miliamperes ya que e podido recargar hasta un iphone con exito y estos necesitan 600 miliamperios para ser recargados, es lo que dice en el cargador original.

a y otra cosa las baterias internas seran 4 AA no esa que viste en el video de 6v 4 ah. esa salio por casualidad jejeje.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

hola, aca estamos, vamso por partes:

1 -- como probar tu dinamo o generador:
lo que vos queres saber es que energia entrega, fijate que lo probaste mal.
no es conectarlo al amperimetro directo por que asi lo pones en corto.
lo que yo hago , que creo es lo correcto es asi:
le pones una carga a tu dinamo, una resistencia y lo pones a andar y medis la tension.
al conocer la resistencia y haber medido la tension ya sabes que corriente entrega PARA ESA TENSION.
luego pones una carga mayor o sea uyna resistencia de menor valor y repetis la prueba .
y asi con varios valores.
de este modo sabras como se comporta tu generador.

tene claro que posiblemente tu generador NO sea estable, o sea que si lo haces girar muy rapido genere mas energia que si gira lento, esto es muy importante para mas adelante.


2 -- que bateria llevas ?? fijate que para un viaje en bici la mejor bateria es :
a -- tamaño bueno, para que almacene suficiente energia
b -- robusta, por que la bicicleta no es una alfombra voladora, vas a aandar a los saltos y alguna caida tendras.
c -- muy bueno el poder conseguirla en cualquier lado .
d -- economica

de este modo si la perdes o algo pasa podras comprarla en otro lado , estas baterias de plomo acido de 6v 4A/H son ya muy comunes por que se usan en luces de emergeica autonomas........que sean comunes no quiere decir que puedas conseguir facil una de buena calidad, ojo.......vienen muy KK .
un comentario si la llevas: el lugar donde la pongas en la bici acolchado , por que un golpe puede rajar a la bateria , y hacer que pierda acido. 

3 --- si esa bateria es multiproposito MEJOR o sea que esa bateria alimenta a las luces , a la radio y al celular , todo con esa solo mucho mejor.

4 -- cargador de bateria vs el generador :
fijate , hace pruebas veras que ese dinamo segun a que velocidad pedalees genera mas tension, entonces es muy peligroso tener conectado un celular o algo asi cuando estas viajando :
LO QUE ME PARECE CORRECTO es que mientras viajes cargues a la bateria (estoy pensando en esa de 6v 4A/h o algo similar, grande y robusta) .
una bateria se come los picos, si esta descargada aprovecha y almacena esa energia.
(el unico tema es no sobrecargarla pero hay en el foro bastante de eso) .
cuando pares y ya el dinamo no este trabajando mas y la bateria este estable recien ahi te pones a cargar el celular.

5 -- carga de celular desde la bateria.
creo yo que en general la carga la gestiona el mismo celular, yo tengo aun cargadores (por decirlo asi, .. ) nokia de lso viejos, que no son switching, y sin SOLO UN TRAFO ) O A LO MUCHO UNA FUENTE.
Es por ello que estoy bastante seguro que quien gestiona la carga es el mismo celular.
yo si fuese tu veria de comparme un cargador de celular pero de auto, de esos de 12v y lo abriria a ver que tiene , o haria algunas pruebas, como ver que tension de salida entrega que sera seguro CC .

6 -- fijate si te vale la pena llenar de cables y cosas que cuando estes en el medio de la nada basta que se te dessuelde una cosa para que te quedes sin nada.
a mi de joven se me daba por esos viajes y uno de noche no anda con la bici, por mas que tengas luz es muy peligroso , y siempre tienes un lugar donde acampar, un enchufe ...hoy dia la bateria de un celular medio , o mejor, berreta como un nokia 1100 dura 5 dias, si llevas una de repuesto el doble.
si no lo tienes prendido todo el dia mas aun .
y te evitas estar pendiente de tod a la relojeria que armaste y disfrutas el paseo.




bueno, por ahora esta la cosa, un saludo

luego te doy si quieres unos consejos respecto del uso decelular.


----------



## hericlark (May 12, 2011)

muchas gracias fernandob me has aclarado muchas dudas, solo una cosa es que ese cargador que estoy haciendo no es para bicicleta, es manual no se si se alcanse a apreciar bien en el video y las fotos pero tiene una manivela para darle vuelta con las manos. pero de todos modos gracias.

solo una ultima cosa, como es eso de ponerle una carga al dinamo osea es conectarle solo una resistencia o aparte otra cosa, y como se conacta la resistencia? una punta al positivo y otra al negativo y de ahy al multimetro asi sera? a yy los cables que tiene el multimetro como van es que tiene 3 oyos.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2011)

una resistencia la conectas como si fuese una lampara, es una carga , algo con lo que cargas a la fuente.
pero como la lampara no sabes la resistencia (la cual varia) , por eso para probar usas una resistencia conocida.
por ejemplo, para 7v :

7v / 100 ohms = 70 mA 
7v * 0,07 amper = 0,5 watts

asi vas probando, 

luego lo de el tester fijate lo que te marque .
la clavija de arriba como te marca el tester es SOLO para la escala de corriente de 10 amper.
y ojo con las escalas de corriente , son un cortocirtcuito (estudia el tema) , solo sirven para lo que es : medir una corriente LIMITADA .
lo que vos hiciste en el video te salio bien por que el alternador ese entrega poca corriente , sino hubieses filmado un blooper.


fijate una cosa:
vos sabes muy poco de electronica, TRATA DE irte de viaje tranquilo , despreocupado, no cargado de cosas que no conoces bien y que si algo se dessuelda no podras arreglar en el viaje.


lo que te queria contar acerca de los celulares:
MUCHISIMA gente lo usa mal, muy mal, se quedan en el medio de la ruta y se gastan todo el credito para pedir un SOS y encima no les da tiempo .
estoy hablando de EL CREDITO.
vos estas en el medio de la nada , y una llamada desde tu celular te sale caro el minuto, y si encima te atiende el contestador o da ocupado y la empresa es HDP te consumen el minuto.
entonces tenes que ser EFICIENTE.
un SMS llega mas facil y seguro, si vos tenes problemas tenes que mandar un par de SMS a 2 personas que sepas que tienen celular y son amigos, y ellos que estan en la ciudad te llamaran.
por que paga quien llama.
y desde un domicilio fijo se puede hablar mucho y es mas economico el minuto, es mas, llegado el caso vos podes pedirle a la otra persona que te recargue credito , .
el que esta en la cuidad le es facil , despues vos se lo pagaras.
pero el que esta de viaje en el campo se le hace mas dificil y te repito : es ineficiente y tonto ponerse a llamar y llamar consumiendo el credito y muchas veces sin lograr realizar la llamada efectiva.
mandas un SMS que diga que necesitas que te llamen y listo, te llama tu familiar o amigo y le explicas la situacion y este se encargara de llamar tranquilo y sin preocuparse por el credito.

otra cosa importante si estas de viaje en parajes reconditos es recordar que el celular te permite avisar a tu familia por donde estas.
*che .disculpame si te hablo como un padre mandon, pero ya me paso y son consejos .*
una buena costumbre es mandar un SMS por dia eficiente:
estoy bien , me quedo 2 dias en tal lugar (bien claro) .
o ya me levante y estoy saliendo de tal lugar y voy a tal otro por tal camino, conoci a tal persona.

te parecera una estupidez, pero si un contratiempo ocurre podran saber donde fue el ultimo lugar donde estuviste o a donde ibas.
no me refiero a que te coma un hombre lobo, o te secuestren ETS , en general los problemas son bien humanos.

y la otra cosa, llevate un celular trucho, uno viejito, tu primer mensaje con este tema lo mandaste de tu celular asi que tenes un celu de estos que tienen todos los chiches.
mala cosa para llevar, por eso es que queres llevar una bateria de camion ......habras calculado llevar la play tambien ?? 
hay que desenchufarse


----------



## hericlark (May 13, 2011)

gracias por tu expliacacion *fernandob* bueno pues realice la medicion de mi dinamo con una bombilla de lampara de mano de 2.4v y 0.5A la medi con el multimetro y su resistencia es de 2 ohms. la bombilla es esta:


entonces aqui esta el video de la medicion y los datos que me arrojo, veras el positivo de la bombilla lo conecte al positivo del multimetro, el negativo de la bombilla lo conecte al positivo del dinamo y el negativo del dinamo lo conecte al negativo del multimetro.






dime si lo hice bien y si esos son los amperios que produce. vendrian siendo un promedio de 300 miliamperios?

aqui la imagen. no salio al principio


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2011)

hola, fijate el dibujo adjunto, te lo explicare paso a paso:

1 -- lo que vos hiciste esta mal, por que conectaste todo en serie , esa forma de conectar es para medir con el amperimetro .
pero vos estas midiendo en la escala de tension , es la primer figura.


2 ..-- ahora vamos a lo correcto PENSANDO :
a vos no te interesa saber que corriente circula cuando hay 2,4v en el dinamo, por que si vos queres usar ese dinamo como CARGADOR DE CELULAR necsitaras digamos 5v .
este es un valor que estoy diciendo al aire, *LO PRIMERO QUE NECESITAS SABER es que tension necesitas ?? *
para tu aplicacion.

supongamos , por decir un valor que necsitas 6v .

bueno, entonces tenes que hacer el circuito que te puse, el segundo , fijate que en ese circuito puse el dinamo y a este le puse en paralelo la resistencia , y a su vez el tester en tension para "ver" que tension hay .
asi se conecta.

bueno, pero .que resistencia ??? 
como no sabemos usamos un valor cualquiera, pero una resistencia , no una lamparita, (por que si conoces una lamparita verias que estas cambian su resistencia segun el uso ) 
necesitas UNA RESISTENCIA, de las que dicen 5 ohms o 22 ohms , esas tienen siempre ese valor.

ahora bien , suponete que tenes una resistencia (cualquiera ) de 4,7 ohms y usas esa como primer resistencia de prueba, conectas como te puse y el tester te mide 2,5v .
 
entonces decis:
esa resistencia es muy baja, consume mucho y me cae demasiado al tension de mi alternador .
entonces buscas una resistencia mas grande diggamos 22 ohms y la conectas.
y ves que tenes 4,7 v .
nota, en verdad lo primero es conectar el tester y el dinamo sin resistencia , asi ves cual es la maxima tension que te da el dinamo , sin cargarlo con nada ....
la cosa es que cuanto mas consumo le pongas al alternador mas caera la tension.

y como dijimos si vos necesitas una tension de 6v por lo menos, pues tenes que ver cual es la corriente que el alternador es capaz de entregar con 6v .
asi que a probar .

NO necesitas medir corriente, ya que si usas resistencias ya esta:
cuando encuentres un valor que te de unso 6v ya esta:
haces (supongamos que medis 6,4v con una resistencia conectada de 47 ohms ) :

6,4v / 47 ohms = 136 mA


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 15, 2015)

Saludos, este es mi primer proyecto realizado: un cargador de dispositivos USB alimentado con pilas de 9 voltios, y el problema que tengo es que una vez hechas las conexiones según  los esquemas que adjunto, dicho cargador me carga un mp3, pero no tiene fuerza suficiente para cargar mi telefono Orange Hi 4G ( He comprobado que en la pantalla del telefono aparece el icono de cargando... pero no carga, e incluso parece restarle la batería que le queda, o sea que si lo cargo con un 50 por ciento al enchufarlo me lo deja en un 49 por ciento...Tengo que añadir que al primero que hice le incorporé un led blanco conectado en paralelo con el puerto USB hembra, y solo carga el mp3, el telefono ni de coña, ya que la mayor parte de la corriente se la come el led blanco y al puerto USB no le llega apenas nada. Los archivos que adjunto están  debajo, en el casillero de opciones adicionales 





.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2015)

Es lógico porque estás pretendiendo empujar un camión con una motocicleta . . . la batería de 9 V tiene *muy poca* capacidad. Y además estás desperdiciando un 45 % en calor en el 7805.

Saludos !


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 15, 2015)

Lo dicho, mi proyecto lo he visto en algún video de youtube,  y parece ser que el que lo montó le funcionaba, o por lo menos eso mostraba en el vídeo, sin embargo existen otros videos a cuyo montaje incorporan  un condensador electrolítico de 10 microfaradios situado antes del LM7805 y dos más adicionales a la salida de este, (uno electrolítico de 10 microfaradios y uno más de 0´1 microfaradios)  justo antes del puerto USB. Voy a intentar modificar  el montaje,  añadiendo los condensadores y suprimiendo  el led, a ver que resulta, por que soy muy principiante y muchísimas cosas no las entiendo, pero he de reconocer que me gusta la electrónica, adjunto un esquema de como lo quiero hacer, lo dicho, estoy haciendo pruebas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2015)

Fijate que moví tu pregunta a un tema *que trata de lo mismo* , empezá a leer desde el principio 

En Youtube , las ballenas vuelan


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 16, 2015)

Puede que el circuito en cuestión no me cargue un móvil. De hecho le he buscado otra utilidad además de cargar un reproductor mp3, también lo uso para alimentar un altavoz de estos que reproducen archivos de musica en tarjetas sd y USB...algo como lo de la fotos de abajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2015)

¿ Leiste éste post desde el mensaje Nº 1 ?


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 16, 2015)

Claro, por supuesto que lo he leído, pero muchas cosas no las entiendo. Y eso no significa que no quiera aprender, por ejemplo con otro de mis hobbies, el modelismo, me costó bastante llegar a alcanzar el nivel de experiencia que tengo ahora...  Dos de mis proyectos actuales son la perla negra y el titanic (Con LEDS, más de 200...) Buen consejo el tuyo el de la motocicleta arrastrando un camión, ya se que el amperaje de una pila de 9 volts no da para mucho. Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2015)

Para cargar un celular en serio haría falta una batería de plomo de 6V o alguna de notebook . No son livianas ni pequeñas


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 16, 2015)

Hola.

Como dice "2M", la batería de 9V no tiene suficiente energía para cargar un teléfono celular. Puedes usar varías baterías de 9V en paralelo para cargar el celular, pero, sólo para casos de emergencia. Ya que, esto es ineficiente y más caro que usar un cargador tipo USB (por donde yo vivo, un cargador USB 1A cuesta algo más de 3.X dólares-USA o 2.x euros.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 17, 2015)

Paneles solares en la ropa
Panel solar en el cargador:
http://www.dx.com/p/217279
http://www.dx.com/p/289538
http://www.dx.com/p/279140
Cargador solo:
http://www.dx.com/p/206566
Etc.:
http://www.dx.com/c/cell-phones-accessories-599/batteries-503/mobile-power-522
Osea, lo que te quiero decir es que, ya viene hecho.


----------

